# What is your one reason for detailing?



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

ONE reason!

I'm not massively OCD, I enjoy a used & abused dirty look and I don't fret if my car doesn't have 10 layers of protection on it, paint won't magically fall off!

I do love however for my car to look it's best, to see it after a good sesh looking all shimmery in the evening sun is what does it for me, even after I know one 5 mile journey will make it a filthy girl again!

So that's my reason, pure and simply to make the car look it's very best, even if that is only for a short period of time.


Remember, one reason


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

improve the overall selling value


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I was never bothered a car was a car... the faster the better. Then i spent alot of money on the A5 and thought mmm I want to keep it looking nice as it got alot of attention and I "thought" i did a good job till I found out about detailing and now im hooked! 

Can be very rewarding!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I enjoy it!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I just like my car to look its best nice and shiny


----------



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

justina3 said:


> improve the overall selling value


I'm surprised at that but thanks for sharing


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

abz001 said:


> I was never bothered a car was a car... the faster the better. Then i spent alot of money on the A5 and thought mmm I want to keep it looking nice as it got alot of attention and I "thought" i did a good job till I found out about detailing and now im hooked!
> 
> Can be very rewarding!


I agree. I used to wash my previous cars and keep them clean but I only got into the detailing side of things with my current car as I think it looks good and I want to keep it that way.

I'm still not as OCD as some though and haven't gotten around to correction yet, just filling for now!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I enjoy it!


Ditto :thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Believe it or not , it chills me out! And I like my car to stand out amongst all the other cars on the road, it's clear to see the difference between a detailed car and one done at the local scratch wash! I don't get how people can't look after their car after all it is the second biggest purchase a person will make!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

stewartmak7 said:


> Believe it or not , it chills me out! And I like my car to stand out amongst all the other cars on the road, it's clear to see the difference between a detailed car and one done at the local scratch wash! I don't get how people can't look after their car after all it is the second biggest purchase a person will make!!


Your just a chilled out Penguin :wave:


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

I think that the way people look after their car or don't is a extension of how people treat their stuff in general, 
so my reason is its the second biggest investment I've made and I want to look after it as best I can


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

stewartmak7 said:


> Believe it or not , it chills me out! And I like my car to stand out amongst all the other cars on the road, it's clear to see the difference between a detailed car and one done at the local scratch wash! I don't get how people can't look after their car after all it is the second biggest purchase a person will make!!


can't believe it we must have been typing the same answer at the same time


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I have always want to stand out and be better than the next guy, I enjoy it and i have never been good at anything other than tinkering with cars and working on bodywork. So detailing just fell into that, It's great hobby. And when i settled down realy early at 17 wih a child, I needed somthing away from the stress that was my own thing, and detailing and car tinkering Is my escape. I rarely drink, and I dont have much and dont go out alot with friends as family and work takes my time away, so a sunday after everything at home is complete It's nice chill out on detailing session.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's catharsis for me.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Paul N said:


> I think that the way people look after their car or don't is a extension of how people treat their stuff in general,
> so my reason is its the second biggest investment I've made and I want to look after it as best I can


Totally agree. Spend a lot of money on something, you intend to take good care of it. 
I enjoy it most of all.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have OCD..
need it to look the best i can get it..


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

The Marque and the model require it.........so i do it!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> I have OCD..
> need it to look the best i can get it..


no what you have is a problem :lol: not OCD.

i enjoy it it relaxs me, i am not a big fan of drinking i would prefer to waste my money on some stuff in a tub but it dont give me a hangover. I love cars not a big fan on the tinkering front like but also means i don't get bullsh*ted at dealers also ensure whilst cleaning i keep a proper check on the vitals which otherwise people seem to neglect doing these days.

In addition ofc the eventual resale element


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Like everyone work very hard and like to look after all my kit. DW gets all hooked imho Great place i must say !!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not 1 reason but 2. I enjoy detailing. A lot.

I love my car. It's a fantastic piece of machinery and history from a brand I love so it gets the best treatment.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Flair said:


> I needed somthing away from the stress that was my own thing, and detailing and car tinkering Is my escape.


Exactly what I was going to say:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I find it very therapeutic as I have a stressful job that doesn't deliver tangible results.

After a couple of hours work I can see my car is nice and clean and looks better than everyone else's on the street + I've been out in the fresh air too.

Nothing better than having people stare at your car on the motorway because mine looks mint and their's look sh*te!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bigmc said:


> It's catharsis for me.


I clean my car so it looks the Dog's B0ll0cks not the Cat's @rse!


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Really enjoy it. Nothing looks better than a spotless motor.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Want to get an Audi RS4 and keep the adrenalin rush, but alas, none is available here nor i have enough spare cash to burst....so detailing is my next best thing to crave of bigger horsepower... heck if i can't outrun 'em, at least i can outshine 'em....


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

therapy


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Because I started when I was 15 and fell in love with it back then (22 years ago...)... Now I love it because I have lots of cool products at my disposal to play with, test and develop . I also love "creating" beautiful cars, so for me it's like a form of art. 

- Jesse


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love doing it


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Getting that ZEN feeling from watching a clean car.

On a more serious note: I want to protect my car as good as possible.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

ilovepooma said:


> I'm surprised at that but thanks for sharing


I should clarify i run a small second hand car business and nothing sells better than a spotless clean car my staff used to think i was bonkers but they have now come around to the dark side of detailing :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't need to give any reasons for it....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Its a hobby.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> I love doing it


i thought yours would be because you like licking things


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

When you stand back and see all the hard work you put into it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Its very therapeutic, calming and gives a great sense of achievement seeing the final results.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

I work hard for what I've got & Like too look after it ;0)


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

mx_rab said:


> Really enjoy it. Nothing looks better than a spotless motor.


Apart from boobies.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, I do like a great pair of fun bags.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Because I'm vain :argie:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Simply really enjoy doing it!

I may be an odd one out here but i almost prefer doing other peoples cars though, mainly to see their reaction and get that warm feeling of seeing an utter sh*tbox drive off again 8 hours later looking almost new 

Obviously that's not always the case as some cars I do are very well cared for but those last 10 mins or so taking photo's of a car in the Sun knowing you've made it look that good are very rewarding! 

Sorry it's not just one reason but the other things i find are that it's a good way of getting a bit of exercise, it's a good way of making a bit of money for new products oh yeah and i really do enoy it as a hobby


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Because I like to think of myself as having pride in my posessions and as most cars as your second biggest investment why wouldnt you look after them?
Plus I like to mock people with dirty cars.Lazy twats.Youve got time to eat so youve got time to clean your car.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

My 1 reason?
Satisfaction - on all sorts of levels...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Because I like a clean car, I enjoy finishing it and looking at it and thinking, wow, that looks good!!!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> Because I like a clean car, I enjoy finishing it and looking at it and thinking, wow, that looks good!!!


And then taking 27 photos of it :lol:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Therapy:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lee11 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all and this was my reason after a local hand car wash dragged grit over the car then agreed to pay a body shop to polish it, this was the 2nd time I got it back,


----------



## Lee11 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh and I now have OCD


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Helps me chill out, spending time doing something that i really enjoy.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I take pride in my appearance & the things I own, hence my cleeen car. :thumb:


----------



## magoomba (Feb 25, 2007)

Job Satisfaction seeing the faces of the clients cars you have corrected


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

was/is my first car and without blowing my own trumpet here, its 10x better than what my friends drive around in, so wanted to keep it as good as possible.

but now i have got into it a little bit and find it quite relaxing,wee bit of time to yourself.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

to pull a bit of slice


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Like to have a clean car, simples


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

cotter said:


> Like to have a clean car, simples


Same as that really, hate having dirty cars. Don't mind the Mrs being dirty though


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I Like to see my car at its very best! :thumb:

Living in a very industrial area you see other cars in some right states and falling apart. It makes me think to myself why did you spend all that money on a lovely machine like that and let it go to a big hunk of oxodized metal???


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lee11 said:


> Hi all and this was my reason after a local hand car wash dragged grit over the car then agreed to pay a body shop to polish it, this was the 2nd time I got it back,


OWCH!!!

I'm sure you have enjoyed the pleasure in restoring it back to its former glory tho!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Just the enjoyment of doing it to be honest, and it's always nice when you see other people looking at your car and commenting on how nice it looks.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

i like a clean car but also like hobbies/spending money and doing all the research involved


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't have anything better to do when I'm off work mid week. I don't like sitting on my bum infront of the telly.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hate the car being dirty even tho it's eleven years old and still
All original paint work, specially when people ask if it's been resprayed and I tell them no it hasn't :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

It's fun, relaxing, and you get a good result at the end :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

One reason and one reason alone.

THE END RESULT

Much as I really do enjoy some of the jobs (polishing by hand... ah....), most of the work is just that - work.

:driver:


----------



## eagertolearn (May 20, 2011)

For me it started with pride of ownership. Once I bought my car Even though it was no Zonda I wanted it to be nice and clean as much as possible. 

I find it relaxing and love to see the before and after; Very satisfying to just sit back and watch the accomplishment of the hard work. 

Happy Detailing!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

To annoy the neighbours with the power washer at daft o'clock :devil:

Only joking. I do it because I love getting into a nice & clean car


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Owned a Toyota Carina e for 17years and must of washed it about half a dozen times in it's lifetime. The car went gradually from cherry red to a kind of nipple pink over the years. Decided in the new year to splash out on a 10 year old BMW 5 series, it's good body work being it's best feature (Aspen Silver). Since then i've literally spent £100's on polishes, waxes, sealants/glazes, mf cloths/towels etc etc and last month purchased a rotary polisher!
I must have cleaned/clayed/polished/glazed/sealed and waxed the car a couple of dozen times since January. It's getting a bit embarassing really as i'm running out of excuses to give my neighbours every time they tell me "you'll polish the paint off that car". Its getting to the stage that i work on the car at very strange times of the day (i'm a shift worker) just to avoid the neighbours' comments.
Its taken over my life at the moment and showing no signs of abating.
The reason i do it? I bloody enjoy it.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I guess it must be because I'm sad. 

Atleast that's what others say! :lol:


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Having a nice clean car and some how it de stresses me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Chills me out, its my calming time.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

beads.....Beads......BEads........IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BEADS!

Also can't beat caressing the bodywork as you open the door handle to feel the smooth slippery sensation provided by a clean, clayed and waxed surface.

Neighbours probably watch me "feeling up" the paintwork after a good detail and compare it to a scene from American Pie:lol:


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Because my car is currently the biggest investment of my life, and I'd like to keep it looking smart and turning heads.

Also how it looks when I've finished, and every time I walk up to it after that (until it rains!), I can see it shining and I love it. In fact when I've been to the supermarket I usually get a good long look at it when I walk up to it, since I park right at the back of the carpark away from all the clumsy f*ckers and their filthy cars.



Denzle said:


> It's getting a bit embarassing really as i'm running out of excuses to give my neighbours every time they tell me "you'll polish the paint off that car".


I get that too :lol:

The funniest in my opinion was:
Her: "Be careful, or that car will be gone all of a sudden!"
Me: "Erm, what?"
Her: "Because you'll have polished it away!"


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Pride and pleasure.

Dogfox


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I enjoy it


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

detailing is like a drug to me, gives me such a great feeling after a long session, standing back, admiring my spotless car. Its also quality weekend therapy after a hard week at the office


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

HEADPHONES said:


> beads.....Beads......BEads........IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BEADS!


I get a perverse pleasure from the first rain shower after a detail :argie:

For me, a car is an extension of me. If it is clean and tidy, it is a good first impression  Much like clothing. Neat and tidy is the way to go.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

My one reason (I think, I'm sure a lot is subsconscious)....

I can see the result of my efforts - what I do for a living I physically can't see the result, but with detailing I can see the result.....umm lovely...!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rest and relaxation


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

It relaxes me, helps me forget problems i'm dealing with, and it brings home the proverbial bacon.

Sorry that's more than one


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it and is addictive!!! I become addict of detailing.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

detailing chills me out and I love it when people stare at my gleaming motor


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate a dirty car. Plus I like annoying my neighbours, when im out nearly every weekend cleaning mine. One neighbour in particular as she has had her car for 2 years from new and has never once washed or hoovered it. Her partner is exactly the same. Never once washed or hoovered the insideof his car. Then they have the cheek to say im obsessed with keeping my car clean.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stress relief. It soothes me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, i find it relaxing too. And as i don't keep very well it's a good form of excersise, mental and physical. And you get a sense of pride


----------

